# Halloween song (release years)



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

All of the release dates can be found by searching/googling the artist, the album or song names... can look for "discography" if they aren't the first or second item of information that pops up. 

No one here likely will know all these song release dates without doing this.


I just googled the two at the top, and literally found the answers in the first search for each name:


Chubby Checker - Doin the zombie (1997)


Chopin - Funeral march
Frédéric Chopin's Piano Sonata No. 2 in B♭ minor, Op. 35, popularly known as the Funeral March, was completed in 1839 at Nohant, near Châteauroux in France.



Might take a bit of time, but I'm sure you can find all the rest of the dates on the other songs with a bit of searching!


----------



## Delilah Vixen (Apr 6, 2018)

I like this song called, "Halloween" by Cradle of Filth..is awesome...I am afraid IDK the year it was released...I never looked it up before....


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

You can use Google or a website called Discogs to find the info you seek.

It seems Google is coming up with quite a few Amazon links/hits (which have the release dates for each song you search for).


----------



## Alan Sanborn (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Valentine! Sorry I'm answering this about 7 years late but I just accidentally stumbled across your post tonight! I can't help much with the other songs but I can certainly tell you whatever you want to know about my songs, "Hallowe'en Hysteria" and "The Ghosts Come Out on Hallowe'en." There are two versions of Hallowe'en Hysteria out, both on the album "Hallowe'en Hysteria and Other All Hallows Frolics" by Alan Sanborn and the All Hallows Players, as is "The Ghosts Come Out on Hallowe'en." The version of "Hallowe'en Hysteria" that you've probably heard is the original which was recorded in 1989 and sent into Dr. Demento's radio show on KMET where he played it live on the air on his 1989 Hallowe'en show. I had been haunting my house for about 15 years at that point for the Trick-or-Treaters each year and recording the song inspired me to perform it as a live show for the Trick-or-Treaters the following year, 1990. We re-recorded a slower version of the song and added a verse which is why there are two versions of it. "The Ghosts Come Out on Hallowe'en" was done as a live show for the T or T's 3 years later in 1993. The first version of the album was released on cassette tape in 1996 and included all of our musical numbers through 1995. An expanded C.D. version was released in, I believe, 2005 , with several additional tracks added. Some more changes were made for the next printing in 1997 and we are now about to do our third printing which is essentially the same but has a few minor tweaks that should improve the listening experience a bit. There should also be a new C.D. released this year entitled "A Wonderland Hallowe'en" and featuring all the songs that we've done for my daughter's school (and elsewhere) since we sold my mother's house (the site of the original shows) in 2012. 

There is enough additional material from the years at my mom's house to fill at least another five C.D.s. With luck, eventually we'll get it all out.

That's probably way more info than you needed but I figure I might as well give you as full an answer as I could. If you have any other questions about The All Hallows Players, please feel free to ask!

Happy Haunting!

Alan


----------



## Mikey Garou (Sep 17, 2018)

Delilah Vixen said:


> I like this song called, "Halloween" by Cradle of Filth..is awesome...I am afraid IDK the year it was released...I never looked it up before....


that song is a samhain cover. the cradle of filth version came out in 2006, while the original was recorded in 1985 (1980 if you want to get technical, since the samhain version is based on the misfits song of the same name)


----------

